# Question - Tivo Update: Problem deleting shows?



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Just thought I would ask but is anyone else having problems deleting shows since the update...?

Since the update - which I mostly like - I've noticed that if I delete a show unless I stay on the same page until it disappears (and that can be a long time), the show is not deleted even though it's marked for deletion.

Removing a show can take several attempts. 

Pre-update deleting a show took place regardless of whether or not I stayed on the same page.

For the record, my Tivo is a plain vanilla VM 1TB Tivo with the "last update" which fixed the PIN pain.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Programme deletion is something that has changed (or been broken) depending on your POV 

You can now *only* delete a recording by either:

1. Pressing 'Stop' first

or

B. Being within 5 mins of the end when you press 'Back'

The latter option hasn't changed. Only the former has.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Whenever you delete a show it actually only marks it for deletion.

Usually TiVo is able to delete the show within a second - but for some reason requires the network connection to be fully active to do this.

It it has a temporary problem with the network, the show will remain in MyShows but marked for deletion.


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks Carl and OzSat.

I think it's the new requirement to press "Stop" that may be causing part of the problem.

If I take into account padding, I rarely press Stop first, just press Back and then Delete.

Nonetheless, there still seems to be some lag on deleting shows even taking this into account. Shows that I have deleted still appear even after I've moved back to live tv.

Any way just a (minor) change in behaviour until the next update.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There always has been a lag and it's *really* annoying  I have *never* had anything re-appear though


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Programme deletion is something that has changed (or been broken) depending on your POV
> 
> You can now *only* delete a recording by either:
> 
> ...


Can you not delete by just pressing the "Clear" button?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Fixerman said:


> Can you not delete by just pressing the "Clear" button?


Yes. thats been how I delete all the time. Especially handy as you can delete a whole folder full of SCD that SWMBO forgets to delete after watching and wonders why the Tivo is showing 98% full.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately, now, sometimes when you press Clear, the X appears next to the programme for a while, but the programme doesn't disappear. Usually, going into another programme and back out, and trying Clear again fixes it.

Quite annoying, but not a disaster.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Zaichik said:


> Unfortunately, now, sometimes when you press Clear, the X appears next to the programme for a while, but the programme doesn't disappear. Usually, going into another programme and back out, and trying Clear again fixes it.
> 
> Quite annoying, but not a disaster.


I'm sure it must very irritating but I have never experienced this problem on any of my three Tivos!


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> Unfortunately, now, sometimes when you press Clear, the X appears next to the programme for a while, but the programme doesn't disappear. Usually, going into another programme and back out, and trying Clear again fixes it.
> 
> Quite annoying, but not a disaster.


Zaichik - has it right a little annoying but not the end of the world.

I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Big Al (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm currently enjoying an issue with deleting shows. If I delete 1 of a number of programmes in a folder, then the entire folder disappears !!!!!!

If I undelete the programme, then the group and all programmes reappear. 

It's not really a big deal, but did cause the kids to shout when all their Simpons disappeared.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fixerman said:


> Can you not delete by just pressing the "Clear" button?


Yes, but only under the conditions mentioned. Sorry for the confusion 


Zaichik said:


> Unfortunately, now, sometimes when you press Clear, the X appears next to the programme for a while, but the programme doesn't disappear. Usually, going into another programme and back out, and trying Clear again fixes it.


Not if you follow my instructions


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Big Al said:


> I'm currently enjoying an issue with deleting shows. If I delete 1 of a number of programmes in a folder, then the entire folder disappears !!!!!!
> 
> If I undelete the programme, then the group and all programmes reappear.
> 
> It's not really a big deal, but did cause the kids to shout when all their Simpons disappeared.


This happens when the other episodes are recorded as suggestions.


----------



## sxb (Feb 23, 2002)

Definitely a bug - The newly introduced method of pressing STOP now works perfectly though!.
Basically, if you exit a recording by 'backing out' (age old Tivo technique), its as though it becomes write protected, so can't be deleted by any means. Only exception is in the last 5 mins (when you get the delete/keep pop-up) where it worts as expected. OP, or jump to the end before exiting (thus trigger the keep/delete screen)
I guess when they introduced the Stop option they didn't check the original method still worked!

Something else I noticed is that if you delete suggested recordings, then change your mind and undelete them, they come back as regular recordings (thats not really a problem though, more a minor quirk).


----------

